# Bretton Woods to install Gondola



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2017)

This is kind of strange.It is reported that it is going to be not primarily for skiing but for all seasons to use for weddings and the like.Thats cool but the lift is shown going past and not stopping at the upper lodge.Weird.https://liftblog.com/2017/12/14/bretton-woods-plans-new-hampshires-first-8-passenger-gondola/


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2017)

Here is the proposed route.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2017)

Year round weeding and events functions in the if I recall reading on a different article about it, enhanced lodge, will likely pay for this lift in not too many years.  Having been a part of a few decent sized family reunions at the Mount Washington Hotel over the years, they put on a GREAT event for guests and groups, and it's not a cheap event either.  Add in the views at elevation of Mount Washington on a clear day, and I can fully see the year round event appeal of this, with use as a ski lift, maybe almost a secondary function of this lift...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 15, 2017)

From the article:
"Fayban’s top terminal will be moved downhill..."

That's the only thing that I don't like about this.  While I am not a fan of Fayban's Express in general, since it is anything but an "express", it's still a bummer to see a chair lose vertical.

I wonder what the ROI is on this $15 million project.


----------



## Edd (Dec 15, 2017)

I don’t have a BW pass this year, but I usually do. Ski-wise, a gondola provides virtually no benefit to that mountain but I wish them luck with it in the off-season. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 15, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> From the article:
> "Fayban’s top terminal will be moved downhill..."
> 
> That's the only thing that I don't like about this.  While I am not a fan of Fayban's Express in general, since it is anything but an "express", it's still a bummer to see a chair lose vertical.
> ...



that lift is a savior on a busy day. Best kept secret.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 15, 2017)

eatskisleep said:


> that lift is a savior on a busy day. Best kept secret.



enough time to eat your lunch on that lift ! or nap


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2017)

Just noticed they are building a new summit lodge.Never liked the location of 44 not being at the top.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 16, 2017)

They're trying to compete with Bellayre to see who can waste the most $$$ on a pointless gondola.

Weddings in the summer?  That logic works for most ski resorts.  But most ski resorts don't have a premier hotel like the Mount Washington hotel at the foot of their mountain.  I'd imagine that generates good wedding business, yes?  That's me speculating though...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2017)

The MWH probably books up for the season and this just adds another venue for events.  

With how busy the MWV is in summer I bet that Gondola attracts a decent crowd

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## DoublePlanker (Dec 16, 2017)

ss20 said:


> They're trying to compete with Bellayre to see who can waste the most $$$ on a pointless gondola.
> 
> Weddings in the summer?  That logic works for most ski resorts.  But most ski resorts don't have a premier hotel like the Mount Washington hotel at the foot of their mountain.  I'd imagine that generates good wedding business, yes?  That's me speculating though...



The MWH and Bretton Woods are both owned by Omni.  So the MWH wedding could also use this gondola in theory.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 16, 2017)

I heard they're including a full service mini-bar in each gondi. Live DJs every third Friday of the month too.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2017)

Hopefully they will be better than the gondi things they have a Stratton. Where you have to stand when a certain amount of people are in them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Hopefully they will be better than the gondi things they have a Stratton. Where you have to stand when a certain amount of people are in them.


Thought they replaced the gondola cars a couple of years ago with standard sit down options

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Dec 17, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Hopefully they will be better than the gondi things they have a Stratton. Where you have to stand when a certain amount of people are in them.



my main gripe about the godola at stratton is it's on wind hold 1/2 the time.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Thought they replaced the gondola cars a couple of years ago with standard sit down options
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Haven't been there in a few years so you are probably right


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Thought they replaced the gondola cars a couple of years ago with standard sit down options
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Yup, they put new, 8 seater cabins on a couple of years ago. Really tapered bottom half of the cabin almost makes it more like 3.5 seats per bench than 4 if all adults are riding it. Better than the old cabins for sure, but not as roomy inside as say the gondola cabins at Killington

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> my main gripe about the godola at stratton is it's on wind hold 1/2 the time.


When I was riding it last weekend, amazingly enough it was actually running at "full speed" - still not very quick by today's standards though!!

A patroller who was in the gondola with me one of the times I rode it last weekend said the joke they like to tell is that when a mouse farts over at Bromley, the Stratton Gondola has to go on reduced wind operation speed!! [emoji12] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2017)

drjeff said:


> A patroller who was in the gondola with me one of the times I rode it last weekend said the joke they like to tell is that when a mouse farts over at Bromley, the Stratton Gondola has to go on reduced wind operation speed!! [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



That’s how I see the Chondola at SR. Seems like anything will make that thing run slower. That’s the slowest high speed lift I’ve ever seen.


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 17, 2017)

As a guy over six feet tall, I LOVE the cabins at Stratton compared to the old K gondis. Only ride there midweek typically so crowding isn't an issue, but I will say it runs slow as hell even on a good day. The Bluebird down the road at Snow is better by a wide margin. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Dec 17, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> my main gripe about the godola at stratton is it's on wind hold 1/2 the time.



Seems like more than half!!   

Back to BW, while any day skiing is better than a day not skiing, I've never understood the appeal of the place when so much better skiing is so close.  Much better wedding and event venue than ski area, and the new gondola should help further that status.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> The MWH probably books up for the season and this just adds another venue for events.
> 
> With how busy the MWV is in summer I bet that Gondola attracts a decent crowd
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



+ 1.  Makes complete sense.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 18, 2017)

2planks2coasts said:


> Back to BW, while any day skiing is better than a day not skiing, I've never understood the appeal of the place when so much better skiing is so close.  Much better wedding and event venue than ski area, and the new gondola should help further that status.



For us, it's about variety and glades. As a family with young kids, BW is very accessible to any intermediate skier.  The glades there are also a great into to tree skiing, as it has some great trails with less dense trees than Cannon.  Also, their grooming is top notch, so an icy day (or windy day, for that matter) at Cannon can still be a great day at BW.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2017)

2planks2coasts said:


> Seems like more than half!!
> 
> Back to BW, while any day skiing is better than a day not skiing, I've never understood the appeal of the place when so much better skiing is so close.  Much better wedding and event venue than ski area, and the new gondola should help further that status.



It appeals to a certain market and does it quite well.  In fact, it is the same market that goes to Okemo and has disposable $$$.  Sure, it isn't a hardcore mountain at all, but they don't try to be.  Their aim is to be the Deer Valley of the east and they've done a good job with that.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 18, 2017)

2planks2coasts said:


> Seems like more than half!!
> 
> Back to BW, while any day skiing is better than a day not skiing, I've never understood the appeal of the place when so much better skiing is so close.  Much better wedding and event venue than ski area, and the new gondola should help further that status.



I'll echo what SkiMom80 said - sometimes I just want some no-fuss groomers with my family. Yeah I know it's not the most exciting terrain, but the place is huge and you can always count on the slopes being in great shape. I've spent several days regretting a decision to ski Cannon in what turned out to be utter ice-fests.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 18, 2017)

BW has its place.Of course us Cannon skiers sometimes berate it for its mellow terrain but BW does a great job with what it has.It certainly is large acreage wise being the largest in Nh and has great groomed terrain.There are a huge number of retired Cannon locals that have the combo pass.They will mostly only ski Cannon midweek but spend many days at BW.I think the Gondi will be well used in off season.Those views of Mt Washington with the hotel in the foreground are incredible there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 18, 2017)

I have always been able to have fun at Bretton Woods.  It may not be the steepest mountain, but if you know where to look, you will still have a great time.

Just like Mad River Glen, Bretton Woods does a great job at serving who it sets out to serve.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 18, 2017)

The thing that does not make sense to me is that they plan to install the gondola while keeping the Bethlehem and Fabyans chairs in place.  

It would make the most sense to me to replace the Fabyans chair with the gondola in the same alignment extended down to the base.  This would place the bottom station right in between the Bethlehem and Zephyr chairs.  It would require minimum tree removal and trail layout changes, and the Fabyans chair is old and used only on busy days anyway.  

Having the gondola cross the Bethlehem quad, and shortening Fabayans seems over complicated, and will require more tree removal and trail changes by now having crossing lift lines instead of parallel ones.  Also as discussed already the gondola will be low capacity as extra capacity is not really needed considering there are 3 quads a triple and a double serving this terrain.  Why not replace one of the lifts with the gondola and make the gondola full capacity.

They also could keep Fabyans as is and replace Bethlehem with the gondola extended up to the summit ridge in its current alignment.  Bethlehem is getting old for a detach and will probably need to be replace soon anyway.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 18, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> The thing that does not make sense to me is that they plan to install the gondola while keeping the Bethlehem and Fabyans chairs in place.
> 
> It would make the most sense to me to replace the Fabyans chair with the gondola in the same alignment extended down to the base.  This would place the bottom station right in between the Bethlehem and Zephyr chairs.  It would require minimum tree removal and trail layout changes, and the Fabyans chair is old and used only on busy days anyway.
> 
> ...



The other problem with shortening Fabyans is that you'll now have to hike up the mountain to get to any trail BESIDES Fabyans!  You can now head over toward West Mountain and take any trail between there and Crawfords if you want to stay on the Fabyans lift, or you can head over to Upper Swoop or Zealand to take the Rosebrook.  Moving the end point down the mountain really just turns it into a slow, and mostly useless chair.


----------



## Edd (Dec 18, 2017)

Replacing an HSQ with a gondola would get two thumbs down from me. No, a thousand times, no. A gondola should not be thought of as a useful ski lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Dec 18, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> They also could keep Fabyans as is and replace Bethlehem with the gondola extended up to the summit ridge in its current alignment.  Bethlehem is getting old for a detach and will probably need to be replace soon anyway.





Edd said:


> Replacing an HSQ with a gondola would get two thumbs down from me. No, a thousand times, no. A gondola should not be thought of as a useful ski lift.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I think this is why they don't use it to replace the Bethlehem. That lift is a one of the major workhorse lifts for the resort. The gondola's uphill capacity is peanuts compared to it, relatively speaking. 

As for replacing the triple... I'm wondering if they want it to be right in front of the lodge? Or simply that it would cost more money to remove the whole lift rather than move it 150 feet and cut down some trees.


----------



## skifastinvt (Dec 18, 2017)

*Chondola??*

I'm surprised they didn't choose to install a chondola for this application.  You get the comfort of a gondola and the skiers ease of use with the chairs.  When Sunday River first installed theirs I thought it was kind of dumb, but I really liked being able to choose the chair line and not have to take off my skis.  I think this type of lift would work well for the loon gondola replacement as well.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 18, 2017)

Jully said:


> I think this is why they don't use it to replace the Bethlehem. That lift is a one of the major workhorse lifts for the resort. The gondola's uphill capacity is peanuts compared to it, relatively speaking.
> 
> As for replacing the triple... I'm wondering if they want it to be right in front of the lodge? Or simply that it would cost more money to remove the whole lift rather than move it 150 feet and cut down some trees.



Make it a chondola then.


----------



## machski (Dec 18, 2017)

This new lift will be their windhold darling.  Crossing OVER the Bethlehem Express, that thing will be so high it will surely be down quite often.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 18, 2017)

machski said:


> This new lift will be their windhold darling.  Crossing OVER the Bethlehem Express, that thing will be so high it will surely be down quite often.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



The triple at Attitash is super high where it crosses over the Yankee and that was a designed crossover. The best views will be from that tower!

In other news I hear BW is looking into cabins with 100s of golfball sized holes in them to improve functionality in the wind.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2017)

skifastinvt said:


> I'm surprised they didn't choose to install a chondola for this application.  You get the comfort of a gondola and the skiers ease of use with the chairs.  When Sunday River first installed theirs I thought it was kind of dumb, but I really liked being able to choose the chair line and not have to take off my skis.  I think this type of lift would work well for the loon gondola replacement as well.



+ 1.  The Bethlehem Express is getting old.  IIRC it is now 30 years old or so.  Seems silly to spend a lot of $$$$ on a new gondola to cross over an older HSQ than to just make it one lift.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2017)

As far as skiing goes that mountain is way too short Vert for a gondola as a ski lift imo.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 20, 2017)

snoseek said:


> As far as skiing goes that mountain is way too short Vert for a gondola as a ski lift imo.



K-1 is only 1642ft vert. I'd say it's more about all-weather access to the upper mountain Lodges, year-round.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2017)

One has to remember that many resorts these days are looking at their operations not just as from a skiing/boarding winter base, to how to maximize the use of their resort year round. This lift and summit lodge is a great example of this.  

It wouldn't surprise me in the least if over the next decade or so, we see an increasing number of lift and/or summit lodge/ and or non snow season based installations by resorts, moves that if one is thinking from just a "ski/riding season only" perspective won't make very much sense.  Ski area management and operations these days for many resorts is much more of a year round (or at least 9 to 10 months the year) entity than the more traditional 6 months or less model for most ski areas that many of us grew up accustomed too....


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 20, 2017)

snoseek said:


> As far as skiing goes that mountain is way too short Vert for a gondola as a ski lift imo.



BW's gondola will have about 100 feet more than the new gondola at Belleayre.

http://www.belleayre.com/the-mountain/webcam-feed


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 20, 2017)

Too much crap talked about BW when it has so much fun tree skiing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2017)

The Sneak said:


> Too much crap talked about BW when it has so much fun tree skiing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The trees are fun. I need to get there when they have the t-bar open. I do call it Flat 'n Woods though.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't care if everyone thinks BW is too flat and unexciting. I've never had a bad day there, and now that I'm on the north side of 50, I really don't care to ski elevator shafts anymore.

:wink:


----------



## machski (Dec 20, 2017)

drjeff said:


> One has to remember that many resorts these days are looking at their operations not just as from a skiing/boarding winter base, to how to maximize the use of their resort year round. This lift and summit lodge is a great example of this.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me in the least if over the next decade or so, we see an increasing number of lift and/or summit lodge/ and or non snow season based installations by resorts, moves that if one is thinking from just a "ski/riding season only" perspective won't make very much sense.  Ski area management and operations these days for many resorts is much more of a year round (or at least 9 to 10 months the year) entity than the more traditional 6 months or less model for most ski areas that many of us grew up accustomed too....


This.  One of the largest Gondola projects in North America is currently underway in Orlando, FL.  The first Dopp D-Line systems in North America as well.  Ropeways are not just for skiing anymore.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 20, 2017)

https://liftblog.com/2017/07/16/disney-unveils-bold-skyliner-gondola-plan/


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 20, 2017)

https://liftblog.com/2015/12/16/more-on-doppelmayrs-d-line/


----------



## skiberg (Dec 21, 2017)

What a silly waste of money. These are exactly the types of decisions that put ski areas out of business year after year. They are taking on 15 million in debt and will be lucky to increase revenue 50k per year. Now if they could have hooked that up to the Hotel like at Beavercreek, they may have had something. Problem is they don’t own the land to run the lift they want from the hotel. Maybe they will connect it someday.

From a skiing standpoint at least u can access a top to bottom run that actually has a consistent fall line.  Swoop to Cascade to Perimeter is about only route on the hill that holds a fall line.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2017)

That would be like a 1.5 mile Gondola from the hotel to the base of the ski area and it would travel across the golf course.  How many stroke penalty for hitting a gondola car?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Dec 21, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> That would be like a 1.5 mile Gondola from the hotel to the base of the ski area and it would travel across the golf course.  How many stroke penalty for hitting a gondola car?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Penalty? Automatic whole in one!


----------



## RISkier (Dec 23, 2017)

2planks2coasts said:


> Seems like more than half!!
> 
> Back to BW, while any day skiing is better than a day not skiing, I've never understood the appeal of the place when so much better skiing is so close.  Much better wedding and event venue than ski area, and the new gondola should help further that status.



I'm late to the party here and only rarely post anything on this site anymore. I started skiing just before my 50th birthday. BW is a great place for a lower or less adventurous intermediate. And if the snow is good, it's a great place to begin tree skiing. We ski at Stowe quite a bit these days and have become good friends with a level 3 instructor from Stowe. He loves to ski BW when the snow is good. At this point, I'd find it pretty limiting if it were the only place we skied I think we'd get pretty bored with it at this point. No, its not a very challenging mountain, there are no sustained steeps, and it's not the place for hard charging young bucks who want to be constantly challenged. But the pace has it's merits.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2018)

It is moving ahead.  

http://www.caledonianrecord.com/new...cle_b0652dc7-1eba-5cc3-ae91-b8c5f2e0e46c.html


----------



## speden (May 29, 2018)

Looks like there are signs of construction prep going on for the gondola, with survey work and trees being cleared next to the Bethlehem lift. 

"Bretton Woods has also started initial work on its aggressive off season lift projects. A survey line is being cut for the new 8 person gondola, which is expected to be operational this winter. In addition, chairs are being removed from Fabyan's Triple, so that the top terminal of the lift can be relocated downhill to make way for the new gondola. Meanwhile, the B Chair remains standing, though it is expected to be removed as part of the project. The gondola base terminal will likely be located where the canopy tour office currently stands."

I imagine if they have space, they would move the canopy tour building rather than demolish it, since it seems like a nice little building. Always fun to watch brand new lifts go in. I'm curious to see what the crossing of the gondola over the Bethlehem line will look like. A patroller told me the towers for that were going to be something like 90 feet tall, but I don't know if that's accurate. Nice to see some activity on the project so maybe it will be done in time for next season.

Here's the article (with a few pictures): http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=686. The bit about BW is near the end.


----------



## speden (May 29, 2018)

I'm not sure if the winds aloft at mid-mountain will be all that bad. The aspect of BW seems to block most of the wind. But yeah, it will be more wind prone than their existing lifts. Shouldn't really matter to them since the Bethlehem will service almost the same terrain. The gondola could be good on those really cold below zero days when you want a back massage and bar service on the ride up. 

If the towers are that tall at the crossing, it should give a pretty interesting view. They seem to be doing pretty well financially, so probably cost isn't their biggest concern on a project like this.


----------



## machski (May 29, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> 90 feet high? They brag about wind almost never shutting them down. This will be shut down if it's that high, frequently, I suspect. Gondolas swing more in the wind than a chair.
> 
> I am happy to see a resort adding lifts, obviously, but I just am not certain this was completely thought out. Crossing an other lift??? I am considering their expected ROI.


They are not intsalling the full complement of cabins the lift can handle, I think 50% of Max.  So it will not be a high skier per hour lift anyway.  The owners came out and said the Gondola is more for off season than to be a signature ski season lift (not that they won't run it as often as possible during ski season).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sull1102 (May 30, 2018)

This is a really big deal for the industry in some aspects. Think about the past five years or so, almost every major resort and now even the mid level and entry level mountains, are pouring money into year round and summer only attractions. Killington has spent millions and millions and millions on all kinds of stuff, B-East has exploded into the mountain bike scene, Attitash chose a zip line over a summit quad(let the flame wars begin!), and now you have BW going to that next level financially and installing an entire lift mostly for the summer. It shows kind of the completion of this major shift in the industry and how it views investment and off season activity. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (May 30, 2018)

Have to, need to have some type of revenue structure over the entire year if you want lenders to back the huge amounts of capital needed for improvements.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 12, 2018)

Bump.  

Bretton Woods is taking down the B Chair for the project.  From Twitter:



> Bretton Woods’ original “B-Lift” debuted in 1973, and nearly 45 years later took it’s last turns on Monday, June 11, 2018.  B-Lift will soon be taken down to make room for a new 8-passenger gondola.


----------



## speden (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't think I ever got to ride the B-lift. Whenever I went to Bretton, it was never running. Hopefully the gondola will run more often. Must not have been very many trails back in '73.

I wonder which lift will be finished first, the Bretton Gondola or the new six pack at Killington.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 13, 2018)

speden said:


> I don't think I ever got to ride the B-lift. Whenever I went to Bretton, it was never running. Hopefully the gondola will run more often. Must not have been very many trails back in '73.
> 
> I wonder which lift will be finished first, the Bretton Gondola or the new six pack at Killington.



I have had to ride it before as the Bethlehem Quad was down then you took the Fabyan's triple to the top. Also another time late season when the top was not open so the B ran and also Zephyr


----------



## Edd (Jun 13, 2018)

Fabyans’s from the top is a bizarrely underskied trail. On a pow day there are mounds of soft snow that won’t be skied off for days after. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2018)

speden said:


> I don't think I ever got to ride the B-lift. Whenever I went to Bretton, it was never running. Hopefully the gondola will run more often. Must not have been very many trails back in '73.
> 
> I wonder which lift will be finished first, the Bretton Gondola or the new six pack at Killington.



You aren't missing much.  It has probably been 20 years or so for me.  It was slow and stopped a lot.  I recall it having a sign on one of the towers that said, "You are Leaving the Town of Bretton Woods and Entering Twin Mountain" or something like that.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jun 13, 2018)

I rode the B lift as a kid.  I still remember the ride when I was with another child, slightly older, and we could not lower the bar.  So we rode the entire way with the bar up.  Terrified.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2018)

DoublePlanker said:


> I rode the B lift as a kid.  I still remember the ride when I was with another child, slightly older, and we could not lower the bar.  So we rode the entire way with the bar up.  Terrified.



My father tried skiing about 25 years ago and he had the same experience on the old Mount Oscar Double.  He was petrified!  :lol:


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jun 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> Fabyans’s from the top is a bizarrely underskied trail. On a pow day there are mounds of soft snow that won’t be skied off for days after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Agreed.  We've gotten "first tracks" on Upper Express many times, and most of them were far from our first run of the day!


----------



## speden (Aug 13, 2018)

Finally some real construction for the gondola is happening. Footings going in:



Source: http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=708

That must mean all the permits and stuff are a done deal. Things should start to move quickly now.

Those old B chair towers will probably look like toothpicks compared to the gondola towers. The way the new base is angled, it looks like they will be hugging closer to the treeline than the B chair did.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 14, 2018)

They may have them all by now, but last I saw they only had approval for the concrete.


----------



## speden (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks like the new lift is going to be called the "Presidential Bahn".

I get the Presidential part, but not sure why they are using the German word for "train". Maybe because a gondola has cars like a train and an Austrian company is building the lift? Or could it be a variation on the cog railway over at Mt. Washington?

The NH tramway safety board approved the application to build the gondola at the August 20 meeting: https://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/firesafety/tramway/documents/8-20-2018Tramwayboardminutes.pdf.

The meeting minutes say that they presented a complete set of drawings for the gondola construction. Anyone know if those are online somewhere? I'm curious what the top terminal and Bethlehem crossover will be like.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes bahn is directly translated as train but a ropeway/ski lift in German is a seilbahn (rope train.)  Many lifts in Austria/Germany/Switzerland are named ____bahn without a space.  In the states, Vail/Beaver Creek have the Arrow Bahn, Eagle Bahn, Riva Bahn and Vista Bahn (RIP).  Edelweiss Valley in Quebec has the Edelbahn.  I'm hoping the minutes have the spelling wrong and it's Presidentialbahn one word.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2018)

Just call it the P-bahn.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2018)

Impressive.  A big change from what many once considered to be a beginner hill.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> Impressive.  A big change from what many once considered to be a beginner hill.



My youngest son made some of his first turns there.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 26, 2018)

speden said:


> Looks like the new lift is going to be called the "Presidential Bahn".
> 
> I get the Presidential part, but not sure why they are using the German word for "train". Maybe because a gondola has cars like a train and an Austrian company is building the lift? Or could it be a variation on the cog railway over at Mt. Washington?
> 
> ...



No, no supplements documents are available online you'd need to go down to Concord or put in a request for them.


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ahh yes the 21st century...

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

